# Morning Hive



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking west and east with the sunrise.

















http://hdrsoft.com/


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice.
Having fun with photomatix, are you?
That can be a lot of fun.

If you'd like to know how to eliminate or decreasae the grey shadow in some of the highlights (like in sky at the upper left corner of the first pic) let me know.

Nice work.


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

Beregondo said:


> eliminate or decreasae the grey shadow.


:scratch: I paid extra for that.

But here is a link to PhotoScape a free editing program. It has many interesting effects. You have to be careful to not download the spam they include with it. Just read during the installation and uncheck the added software.

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------

